# RB25 Engine



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Need a good source for RB25 performance engine parts. Thanks


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Such as? Be specific.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Internals, intake, dress up....a little bit of everything


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

yahoo auctions Japan, top source!!


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

you might want to take a look at this conversion for an RB25 engine.. i'd say its a almost a must do.. n you can always use aftermarket parts instead of the stock ones for an added boost of HP


http://users.tpg.com.au/cobra30/twincam.htm


----------

